# Arthur Sullivan



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

​
"W. S. Gilbert once described *Arthur Sullivan* (13 May 1842 - 22 November 1900) as "incomparably the greatest English musician of the age." Besides contributing witty operatic parodies and a string of effervescent melodies to the Savoy operas, he wrote, amongst other works, cantatas, oratorios, concert overtures, incidental music to plays, numerous songs and a grand opera. He was the conductor of the Leeds Festival for almost twenty years, a friend of Royalty and a keen follower of the turf. He was knighted in 1883."

I have not heard a note of Sullivan's music, but know enough about music history to deem that he was an important operatic figure of the 19th century (and that he deserves a thread).


----------



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Portamento said:


> View attachment 96221​
> "W. S. Gilbert once described *Arthur Sullivan* (13 May 1842 - 22 November 1900) as "incomparably the greatest English musician of the age." Besides contributing witty operatic parodies and a string of effervescent melodies to the Savoy operas, he wrote, amongst other works, cantatas, oratorios, concert overtures, incidental music to plays, numerous songs and a grand opera. He was the conductor of the Leeds Festival for almost twenty years, a friend of Royalty and a keen follower of the turf. He was knighted in 1883."
> 
> I have not heard a note of Sullivan's music, but know enough about music history to deem that he was an important operatic figure of the 19th century (and that he deserves a thread).


Sullivan will always be associated with the Savoy operas he composed with W.S. Gilbert, for the good reason that the stage and comedy brought out the best in him. If you don't know any of the operas a good place to start would be 'The Mikado', an absurdist Japanese frolic that is full of cracking tunes. Incidentally, Stravinsky was reputed to be a G & S fan!


----------

